# Scorpion flies



## carlos58 (Jan 26, 2011)

hello everyone
scorpion flies
male and female


----------



## Derrel (Jan 26, 2011)

Simply outstanding! Totally...freaking...outstanding! AND, presented with a classy, tastefull, and small copyright mark!


----------



## Markw (Jan 26, 2011)

Both are fantastic, as Derrel said, but the first one is by far the better of the two.  Fantastic images!  Were they shot in natural light?

Mark


----------



## tom r (Jan 26, 2011)

nice


----------



## carlos58 (Jan 27, 2011)

thanks everyone for comments
yes natural light


----------



## Frequency (Jan 28, 2011)

Woufff!!!

Brilliant!!!

How far venomous it is?

Regards


----------



## carlos58 (Jan 28, 2011)

No no Frequency scorpion flie is a very harmless insect. . In Italy it is very common in the woods


----------



## Stormchase (Jan 28, 2011)

Those are crazy mostly the male(?) with the false stinger! Impressive shots! Great subject!


----------



## rdking647 (Jan 29, 2011)

i love the first one


----------



## wlbphoto (Jan 31, 2011)

thats crazy,awesome..


----------



## RalphP13 (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice sharp pics of a very interesting insect. I've never seen one of those before, at least I've never noticed one before. I love Macro photography - you get to see things in a whole new perspective. After all, you don't see what you don't look for.

Thanks, Ralph


----------



## wlbphoto (Jan 31, 2011)

RalphP13 said:


> After all, you don't see what you don't look for.


your right on that Ralph. i might just barrow that quote from you :thumbup:


----------



## Natred (Feb 6, 2011)

wow! I've never seen an insect like that in my life! Very good shots here! What equipment do you use?


----------



## Hauxie (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice shots! We have Scorpion flies here in the UK too, harmless critters though.


----------



## Dnd026 (Feb 17, 2011)

Creepy bug but great shot!


----------



## carlos58 (Feb 17, 2011)

thanks everyone for last comments


----------



## daarksun (Feb 24, 2011)

Great shots!


----------



## PhillyPhoton (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow, great shots, they are one fugly bug!


----------

